

Vulcans and Apes - dedalus
http://alarmingdevelopment.org/?p=440

======
jimfl
Sometimes my brain is in Vulcan mode, and sometimes in Ape mode. I suspect
that Vulcans alone, while they may be able to program, could never develop
software.

